# Water closet Vent



## PaulJ (Sep 1, 2007)

Can anyone explain why a toilet can not discharge down stream of the vent? I know there must be a good reason.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Cause thats what the code tells me.


----------



## PaulJ (Sep 1, 2007)

That was a very professional answer. I usually just tell people I don't know if I don't have the answer.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Toilets discharge downstream of a vent all the time. What specifically are you asking? 

If a vent for a water closet can be upstream of the water closet it serves? 

Why must all fixtures, except other water closets in battery, have a separate or individual vent?

Can you get specific for us?


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Because each time the fixture is used it needs to wash out the vent connection.


----------



## PaulJ (Sep 1, 2007)

I have read this twice in different publications and did not understand but it looks like wrenchman knows his plumbing and has a reasonable answer. Thanks for the help. I am in Costa Rica and trying to help people here change the way they plumb the homes being built.
They use no vents, one trap maybe and when someone asks me why like the toilet vent I like to help them understand if I can. In fact I have started doing inspections here. I have a lot of experience in construction but am not a professional plumber so I try and find the correct answers if I can.
I thank everyone for their help from time to time.
Thanks
Paul
:thumbup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

PaulJ said:


> I have read this twice in different publications and did not understand but it looks like wrenchman knows his plumbing and has a reasonable answer. Thanks for the help. I am in Costa Rica and trying to help people here change the way they plumb the homes being built.
> They use no vents, one trap maybe and when someone asks me why like the toilet vent I like to help them understand if I can. In fact I have started doing inspections here. I have a lot of experience in construction but am not a professional plumber so I try and find the correct answers if I can.
> I thank everyone for their help from time to time.
> Thanks
> ...


In your image the toilet is not vented at all, that would be a legal connection if the toilet had a vent tieing it back into the vent stack to prevent creating a vacuum in the vent stack.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

KTS is correct it's not legal, but what is legal where he's at.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Would it be correct if the vent was tied in in front of the vent (with-in) 3 feet....


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

knothole said:


> Would it be correct if the vent was tied in in front of the vent (with-in) 3 feet....


You make no sense, vent in front of the vent, can you explain.


----------



## plumb.bob.down (Jan 5, 2008)

The base of the stack (the vent stack) has to be washed by the water closet, and in KY, that drawing isn't permissible, lol.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

I`ll give you an example of why.


I was working in a food plant and they have Clean-Outs before the WC`s on 90`s flush with the walls. Now these have wall mount WC`s so the main line is running down the walls. The CO`s are the first thing in the line then a WC and a Vent after that. When I pull the CO plugs out, the CO`s are always full of back wash crap and flies. If the CO was after the WC it would be kept washed clean and there would be no place for the flies to live.


----------



## kane co plumber (Mar 15, 2008)

PaulJ said:


> Can anyone explain why a toilet can not discharge down stream of the vent? I know there must be a good reason.


I am from Ill.
Plumbing code here says, vents need to be above the waste piping it serves, if this is not possible and your vent needs to run horizontal before it can go vertical and your below your overflow rim then your vent can be rolled on a minimum of 45 degrees (lots of plumbers cheat the 45, depends on how hard core your inspector is). Not sure if this is true every where but code only tells us what we may or may not do (no explanations), but if I had to give it my best quess, all clear sewer Hit the nail right on the head if your vent is not above your waste piping then it is allot easier for that vent to become clogged from normal use and in the event of a back up your almost 100% guaranteed to clog that vent and render it useless.:thumbsup:


----------

